# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  hashimoto και άγχος

## billys32

Γεια σας παιδιά,τόσα χρονια επερνα αντικαταθλυπτικα για τους πανικους και τελικά μετα απο εξετάσεις για θυρεοιδη έχω το Hashimoto και μου λέει ο ενδοκρινολογος οτι το άγχος ειναι από τον θυρεοιδη και άρχισε να περνω θυροξινη,αλλα ελα που εγινα ακόμα πιο χαλια, ο γιατρός λέει οτι πρεπεινα περάσει καιρός μεχρι να φύγουν τα συμτωματα.έχει 2 μήνες τώρα που δεν είδα διάφορα προς το καλό.εχει κανείς κατι το ίδιο θέμα με μενα και να του πέρασε με τον καιρό;έχω ζαλαδες. Άγχος παρα πολυ μου ρχετέ να Κλαιω και πολλές φοβιες,πχ οτι έχω σκλυρινση κατα Πλάκας είμαι χαλια

----------


## Diana1982

Ο υπερθυρεοειδισμός,συνήθω ς έχει κάποια νευρικότητα και άγχος,για το Hashimoto δεν ξέρω κάτι.
Αλλά νομίζω δεν έχει κάποια σχέση η τόση μεγάλη νευρικότητα με το Χασιμότο.

Αλήθεια αντικαταθλιπτικά έπαιρνες γιατί ένιωθες κατάθλιψη και άγχος χωρίς λόγο;
Οι φοβίες και αυτές με το Χασιμότο έχουν σχέση;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Ο υπερυθυρεοειδισμός,συνήθω ς έχει κάποια νευρικότητα και άγχος,για το Hashimoto δεν ξέρω κάτι.
> *Αλλά νομίζω δεν έχει κάποια σχέση η τόση μεγάλη νευρικότητα με το Χασιμότο.*


Diana μου κοπελα μου με ολο το σεβασμο μην απαντας σε ολα τα θεματα και κυριως στα ιατρικα..Απαντα μονο σε αυτα που γνωριζεις,γιατι μπερδευεις τον αλλον πολυ.(Τις προαλλες ελεγες για τα μουδιασματα τα οποια ειναι το κορυφαιο συμπτωμα στην αγχωδη διαταραχη,ελεγες στην κοπελα οτι εχει διαβητη)

Λοιπον billys32 ο Χασιμοτο τρελαινει!!Εαν εχεις διαγνωστει με Χασιμοτο,ολο το αγχος που νιωθεις,οι φοβιες και η καταθλιψη ειναι απο αυτο..Κανε υπομονη στο τριμηνο παιρνει μπρος η θεραπεια και θα ερθεις στα ισια σου!Να χαιρεσαι που το ανακαλυψες γιατι θα ερθει η μερα που θα ηρεμησεις απο ολα αυτα!

(το ξερεις παλια οτι τα ψυχιατρεια ηταν γεματα με ασθενεις που ειχαν θυρεοειδη?Τους ειχαν για τρελους,γιατι τοτε δεν υπηρχαν τα μεσα διαγνωσης)

----------


## Diana1982

> Diana μου κοπελα μου με ολο το σεβασμο μην απαντας σε ολα τα θεματα και κυριως στα ιατρικα..Απαντα μονο σε αυτα που γνωριζεις,γιατι μπερδευεις τον αλλον πολυ.(Τις προαλλες ελεγες για τα μουδιασματα τα οποια ειναι το κορυφαιο συμπτωμα στην αγχωδη διαταραχη,ελεγες στην κοπελα οτι εχει διαβητη)
> 
> Λοιπον billys32 ο Χασιμοτο τρελαινει!!Εαν εχεις διαγνωστει με Χασιμοτο,ολο το αγχος που νιωθεις,οι φοβιες και η καταθλιψη ειναι απο αυτο..Κανε υπομονη στο τριμηνο παιρνει μπρος η θεραπεια και θα ερθεις στα ισια σου!Να χαιρεσαι που το ανακαλυψες γιατι θα ερθει η μερα που θα ηρεμησεις απο ολα αυτα!
> 
> (το ξερεις παλια οτι τα ψυχιατρεια ηταν γεματα με ασθενεις που ειχαν θυρεοειδη?Τους ειχαν για τρελους,γιατι τοτε δεν υπηρχαν τα μεσα διαγνωσης)


Καλημέρα mnimonio,νομίζω ότι ο καθένας έχει το ελεύθερο να απαντάει σε όσα θέματα θέλει,αρκεί να μην παραβαίνει τους όρους χρήσης.....
Εγώ όταν είχα πολύ άγχος,ουδέποτε είχα μουδιάσματα σε αντίθεση με τον διαβήτη που όταν έχω πολύ ψηλό ζάχαρο πάνω από 24 ώρες δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω βήμα από το μούδιασμα.

Εξάλλου θα πρόσεξες ότι δεν κάνω διαγνώσεις ποτέ εδώ και ουδέποτε είπα στην κοπέλα ότι έχει διαβήτη.
Είπα μήπως υπάρχει πιθανότης να έχει διαβήτη.

Ναι δε νομίζω ότι το γενικευμένο άγχος,οι φοβίες,ότι έχει σκλήρυνση κατα πλάκας και ότι αναφέρει είναι απόρροια του Χασιμότο.
Εξάλλου όπως θα παρατήρησες είπα: 


> Αλλά νομίζω δεν έχει κάποια σχέση η τόση μεγάλη νευρικότητα με το Χασιμότο.


και όχι ειμαι σιγουρη.....εν αντιθέσει με σένα που είσαι σίγουρη ότι:


> Λοιπον billys32 ο Χασιμοτο τρελαινει!!Εαν εχεις διαγνωστει με Χασιμοτο,ολο το αγχος που νιωθεις,οι φοβιες και η καταθλιψη ειναι απο αυτο..Κανε υπομονη στο τριμηνο παιρνει μπρος η θεραπεια και θα ερθεις στα ισια σου!Να χαιρεσαι που το ανακαλυψες γιατι θα ερθει η μερα που θα ηρεμησεις απο ολα αυτα!
> 
> (το ξερεις παλια οτι τα ψυχιατρεια ηταν γεματα με ασθενεις που ειχαν θυρεοειδη?Τους ειχαν για τρελους,γιατι τοτε δεν υπηρχαν τα μεσα διαγνωσης)


Που μπορεί και να έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο...αλλά ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος είπαμε να γράφει ότι θέλει και όσο θέλει,αρκεί να μην παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης..

----------


## hapydays

Εγω διαγνωστηκα με hashimoto επι αντικαταθλιπτικης αγωγης. Αγχωδη διαταραχη κτλ... Περνω χαπι για το θυρεοειδη απο το 11 αλλα η διαταραχη παραμενει! Βεβαια δν σημαινει οτι συμβαινει κ σε σενα το ιδιο! Θα δειξει ο καιρος κ οτι πει ο γιατρος!!! Ο hashimoto παραυτα εχει ρυθμιστει αψογα!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Diana το άγχος με την αγχωδη διαταραχή ξέρεις ποσο διαφορετικά είναι?γράφεις με σιγουριά οτι δεν νομίζεις οτι ο Χασιμότο κανει ολά αυτά ενω έχει αποφανθεί ο ενδοκρινολόγος της.
Δεν κανει συμπτώματα άγχους μονο ο υπερθυροειδισμος οπώς νομίζεις..και τι θα πει δεν παραβιαζω τους όρους χρήσης,οτι θα γράφω οτι μου κατεβεί?Κάλα κανεις και δεν δέχεσαι κριτική όμως καλό θα ηταν σε διαταραχές που δεν γνωρίζεις να μην απαντας γιατί εκεί που πας να βοηθησεις μπερδευεις τον άλλον.
Τέλος μπορεί στην κοπελα η διαταραχή στο ψυχικό κομματι να είναι ξεχωριστή απο την διαταραχή του θυρεοειδή όμως δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να μην ηρεμήσει οτάν ο θυρεοειδής ερθει στα ίσια του.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Α!!και δεν στην λέω diana αν αυτό νομίζεις,ξέρω οτι είσαι καλοπροαίρετη και θες να βοηθάς.

----------


## Diana1982

οκ mnimonio δεκτόν και φυσικά δέχομαι κριτική γι αυτό και απαντάω στα θέματα,αν δεν απαντούσα θα έδειχνε ότι δεν δέχομαι πολλά-πολλά....ενώ εγώ δέχομαι.
Μόνο οι κακοπροαίρετοι είναι εκνευριστικοί.....

Εξάλλου τα όρια της "γλώσσας"μας είναι τα όρια της "γνώσης" μας.

----------


## hapydays

billy εχεις διακοψει τν αγωγη για τν αγχωδη διαταραχη???? ο ενδοκρινολογος τι λεει??? οτι θα σου φυγουν ολα τα συμπτωματα αγχους κ το αγχος??? 
ευχομαι να σου περασει κ να ειναι μονο απο το θυρεοειδη! θα περιμενεις λιγο ακομα βεβαια! λογικα σου ειπε να ξανακανεις εξεταση.... εκει θα δειτε!!!!
κανε κουραγια....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ωραία υπογραφή χάπι..Συμφωνώ χεχεχε.

----------


## billys32

> billy εχεις διακοψει τν αγωγη για τν αγχωδη διαταραχη???? ο ενδοκρινολογος τι λεει??? οτι θα σου φυγουν ολα τα συμπτωματα αγχους κ το αγχος??? 
> ευχομαι να σου περασει κ να ειναι μονο απο το θυρεοειδη! θα περιμενεις λιγο ακομα βεβαια! λογικα σου ειπε να ξανακανεις εξεταση.... εκει θα δειτε!!!!
> κανε κουραγια....


Ακόμα περνω αντικαταθλιπτικαι θα πάρει 6 με 9 μήνες για να δούμε αν πρέπει να τα σταματησω.μου είπε οτιολα απο το χασιμοτο ειναι και θα περάσουν ολα,αλλα εδώ και δυο μήνες θεραπεία με θυροξινη τίποτα...υπομονή κάνει μου λέει.

----------


## billys32

Μακάρι να ειναι Ετσι mnimonio γιατι είμαι πολυ μα πολύ χαλια! Τόσο απλό να ειναι όμως; ;;τόσα χρονια. Τυραννία και ολα να περάσουν Ετσι απλά με ενα χαπι θυροξινης;

----------


## Worrying_Angel

> Γεια σας παιδιά,τόσα χρονια επερνα αντικαταθλυπτικα για τους πανικους και τελικά μετα απο εξετάσεις για θυρεοιδη έχω το Hashimoto και μου λέει ο ενδοκρινολογος οτι το άγχος ειναι από τον θυρεοιδη και άρχισε να περνω θυροξινη,αλλα ελα που εγινα ακόμα πιο χαλια, ο γιατρός λέει οτι πρεπεινα περάσει καιρός μεχρι να φύγουν τα συμτωματα.έχει 2 μήνες τώρα που δεν είδα διάφορα προς το καλό.εχει κανείς κατι το ίδιο θέμα με μενα και να του πέρασε με τον καιρό;έχω ζαλαδες. Άγχος παρα πολυ μου ρχετέ να Κλαιω και πολλές φοβιες,πχ οτι έχω σκλυρινση κατα Πλάκας είμαι χαλια


Καλησπέρα σε όλους/ες στο συγκεκριμένο thread! Αν & έχουν περάσει χρόνια, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τελικά πως το διαχειρίστηκε ο billys32? Σας παραθέτω & εγώ την ιστορία μου......
... Είμαι 33 ετών, χωρίς αυξομειώσεις βάρους & πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα πως πάσχω από τη νόσο Χασιμότο, μετά από υπέρηχο. Παρ'όλα αυτά, τα συμπτώματα που με απασχολούν δε θυμίζουν τη νόσο αυτή, ούτε τον υποθυρεοειδισμό. Πάνω από 1 χρόνο ταλαιπωρούμαι με συστηματικό άγχος, καμιά φορά κρίσεις πανικού, έντονη ευερεθιστότητα (τόσα νεύρα που νομίζω πως θα χειροδικήσω..) & έντονη συνεχόμενη ανησυχία μέσα μου. Επίσης, αισθήματα θλίψης & φόβου... Βιώνω & διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα σχεδόν καθημερινά, όπως ταχυκαρδίες, νευροπίεση, νευρικότητα στα πόδια κλπ... Και όλα αυτά μαζί με μια κούραση σωματική, παρούσα καθημερινά... που όμως δε με καθηλώνει, αλλά από νεύρα & μόνο, θέλω να περπατάω μεγάλες αποστάσεις & δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου το κρύο. Ο ενδοκρινολόγος που επισκέφθηκα μου έδωσε tirosint των 25mg, όμως φοβάμαι να το πάρω μήπως & μου προκαλέσουν περισσότερα νεύρα και ταχυκαρδία ίσως. Μήπως πρέπει να συμβουλευτώ ψυχίατρο? Μπορώ να πάρω αγωγή για κατάθλιψη & αγχώδη διαταραχή, μαζί με αγωγή για τη θυρεοειδίτιδα? Σας παρακαλώ, όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικά, να μου απαντήσει & να με ενημερώσει!!

----------


## unknown15

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους/ες στο συγκεκριμένο thread! Αν & έχουν περάσει χρόνια, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τελικά πως το διαχειρίστηκε ο billys32? Σας παραθέτω & εγώ την ιστορία μου......
> ... Είμαι 33 ετών, χωρίς αυξομειώσεις βάρους & πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα πως πάσχω από τη νόσο Χασιμότο, μετά από υπέρηχο. Παρ'όλα αυτά, τα συμπτώματα που με απασχολούν δε θυμίζουν τη νόσο αυτή, ούτε τον υποθυρεοειδισμό. Πάνω από 1 χρόνο ταλαιπωρούμαι με συστηματικό άγχος, καμιά φορά κρίσεις πανικού, έντονη ευερεθιστότητα (τόσα νεύρα που νομίζω πως θα χειροδικήσω..) & έντονη συνεχόμενη ανησυχία μέσα μου. Επίσης, αισθήματα θλίψης & φόβου... Βιώνω & διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα σχεδόν καθημερινά, όπως ταχυκαρδίες, νευροπίεση, νευρικότητα στα πόδια κλπ... Και όλα αυτά μαζί με μια κούραση σωματική, παρούσα καθημερινά... που όμως δε με καθηλώνει, αλλά από νεύρα & μόνο, θέλω να περπατάω μεγάλες αποστάσεις & δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου το κρύο. Ο ενδοκρινολόγος που επισκέφθηκα μου έδωσε tirosint των 25mg, όμως φοβάμαι να το πάρω μήπως & μου προκαλέσουν περισσότερα νεύρα και ταχυκαρδία ίσως. Μήπως πρέπει να συμβουλευτώ ψυχίατρο? Μπορώ να πάρω αγωγή για κατάθλιψη & αγχώδη διαταραχή, μαζί με αγωγή για τη θυρεοειδίτιδα? Σας παρακαλώ, όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικά, να μου απαντήσει & να με ενημερώσει!!


Δεν ξέρω σε τι φάση σε πετυχαίνω εάν το εχεης ξεκινήσει ακόμα, αλλά θα σου έλεγα πάρε το χάπι. Και εγώ έχω Χασιμότο και παίρνω μικρή δόση, απλά να ξερεις ότι στην αρχή μπορεί να δεις λίγο ταχυπαλμία αλλά θα είναι μέχρι να ρυθμιστεί. Μεγάλες αλλαγές όμως εγώ δεν είδα, το άγχος παραμένει φουλ απλά το παίρνω γιατί εμένα έχει και βρογχοκηλη.

----------


## SugarKat

Έχω κ εγώ χασιμοτο αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ μου κάποιο ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα.Φαντασου είμαι 58 κιλά και παίρνω το τ4 των 200.Αυτα που περιγράφεις μοιάζουν πιο πολύ με κρίσεις πανικού.Παλαιοτερα ειχε χρειαστεί να πάρω το ρεμερον είχα έντονες κρίσεις πανικού και πολύ άγχος.Τωρα παίρνω ζαναξ δεν με χει επηρεάσει στον θυροειδη. Μίλα σε κάποιον ειδικό να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου και αν χρειαστεί να σου δώσει κάτι μπορείς να τον ρωτήσεις ότι θες.Εγω πάντως δεν είχα θέματα με τον συνδιασμο των χαπιων

----------

